# Proposal To Fix Delamination



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a 2005 21RS that is showing some delamination near the upper left clearance light on the front. My RV dealership tells me that there is no plywood in front of my Outback, just cardboard under the Filon. Could this be the problem with Outback delamination problems? Could this be faulty materials?

Now, when discussing this with my dealer, it was pointed out that manufacturer's have to use the cheapest materials possible. My dealer wants $500.00 to slide the cardboard up and put a piece of aluminum at the bottom. I already have a 14 inch piece of aluminum at the bottom, so I really don't need more. I am loath to just slide up the cardboard/Filon and end up with something as bad as the original setup. I do not need to use the cheapest materials possible like Keystone does, as I only need three sheets. I am prepared to pay $100 or so per sheet for something that will not melt like cardboard if it gets wet.

So here is my proposal: 1. I will check with repair shops in Goshen Indiana regarding best repair. They surely have seen bad Outbacks.

2. I am checking with plastic suppliers. I want a material other than cardboard and Filon.

3. It looks like Kydex might work. It comes in various surface finishes and color.

4. If Kydex works, it would be a simple do it yourself repair for Outbackers to remove front and replace.

5 Does anyone have any experience with replacing the front. I am not sure what gauge aluminum or plastic to use.

Rowland


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I am in same shoes with you. I talked to my car body shop and they are willing to replace the OEM skin with sheet metal and paint over it as they do with car. I have not taken mine in for an estimate. I am still scratching my head if I should sink more money to fix it up or simply get rid of it and get an all aluminum Airstream.

If I am to do it myself, I think I'd get rid of the low grade OEM material and replace it with 1/4" treated plywood plus insulation underneath.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

Tangooutback said:


> I am in same shoes with you. I talked to my car body shop and they are willing to replace the OEM skin with sheet metal and paint over it as they do with car. I have not taken mine in for an estimate. I am still scratching my head if I should sink more money to fix it up or simply get rid of it and get an all aluminum Airstream.
> 
> If I am to do it myself, I think I'd get rid of the low grade OEM material and replace it with 1/4" treated plywood plus insulation underneath.


Here is where I am at this point: The plastic idea evidently is not a good one as the plastic will need to be heated more than boiling water temperature to bend it. So, I am back to 1/16 inch aluminum painted white on both sides and covered in thin plastic for shipping. $165.00/sheet delivered. I would probably need three sheets. I don't think you can bend the 1/4 inch plywood enough. I am going to put this off for a few days or weeks. I would need to find a storage facility that my trailer would fit in so I can pull off the front skin. I think I can get the aluminum bent with no problem. Look at the gallery pages 20 and 21 to see how this has been done before. Emailed this guy asking about thickness of aluminum but haven't heard back yet. I am still open to suggestions. Everybody agrees it is about a 6-8 hour job to R & R the front skin. Then you have to add the cost of materials. I suspect getting painted aluminum is cheaper than a body shop painting it. Rowland


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Just a few comments on the aluminum option.

I suspect this is prepainted aluminum with a stripable coating for protecting the paint? If so will the color match the existing trailer? I doubt you will have the same shade of white and the gloss of the painted aluminum will probably be higher. Check what the coating is on the aluminum, is it polyester or acrylic? If you have a choice, pick the acrylic.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. You are right about the gloss and color. About all you can get is polar white. There is a picture of this in the gallery on pages 20 and 21. It actually looked great I think. It is on a different side than the rest, so maybe that makes a difference.

I was looking for someone to propose a good way to do this. So far no volunteers.

Rowland


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

It's been awhile since your last post, I have not heard anything and am wondering if you have taken any remedial action?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

He purchased a new camper


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> He purchased a new camper


Well that escalated quickly!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> He purchased a new camper


Another Outback?


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

I purchased an Open Range RT291RLS. Had to upgrade to a diesel truck to pull it. It has composite under the fiberglass and a fiberglass cap.

Should solve delamination problem. Picture is attached.

Rowland


----------

